# Spring Flower Thread per Meadowlark's Request..



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I saw where lark said we need a spring flower thread & thought, that's a good idea. So get your camera's out & post up. The wild flowers should be awesome after our last rain.
Plus, I know yall grow lots of Plumeria not sure when they bloom but when they do post up.
Here's my dewberry vine.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That has to be the prettiest, thickest dewberries I've ever seen....Briar Rabbit looking for that one.

Here's some Jasmin and Azaleas in our garden...more later...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Awesome pics lark.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

*Snowball Vibirnum*

We have several different sizes of these...not as brilliant as years past...but more blooms on the way.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Great pictures! All of those beautiful flowers seem to be shouting "SPRING"

Keep em coming.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey ML. Do you trim back your snowball every year? Read you need to cut back just a little like. Crepe Myrtle. I planted 2 lyear before last and they did great but this year no so good, and one didn't have any blooms. Teach me please.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Juan...better to be lucky than good, LOL. I think I've just been lucky.

No, only trimming is if they get unruly, or out of bounds. I know from experience that Crape Myrtles bloom better with trimming...but haven't done that with these snowballs. I have acid soil here and that may play into the luck some.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Things are starting to look pretty good around here.


Iris's got beat back a bit by hail last night.
Cape Honeysuckle coming on good.
Columbine plant finally blooming.
Mist flowers
Blue bonnets in the yard


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Another wow! I bet your hummers are in heaven. Thanks for sharing. Green!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Rubberback said:


> Another wow! I bet your hummers are in heaven. Thanks for sharing. Green!


Saw one last week, 2 during the week and today 4 were fighting over the feeder. I am building one end of the garden for Hummers and butterflies. Picked up 3 milk weed plants today.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

MichaelW said:


> Things are starting to look pretty good around here.
> ...


Looking very good indeed. Nice!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

*Climbing Roses*

Come on folks lets see some flowers!!

Yellow rose of Texas, white, pink, and red climbers shown:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I took a few more. not very good pics. I really don't have any flowers growing around my shack just veggies.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Love those bluebonnets. It is very difficult to get them started here in my acidic soils so happy to see yours.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks like everyone had a bit of color around. My favorite time of the year.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

MichaelW said:


> Looks like everyone had a bit of color around. My favorite time of the year.


Yea all three of us. LOL! I wish more people would post. Man its the best time of the year & Texas is awesome for flowers. I don't care if your growing them on your Patio.I love to watch things growing especially flowers. I love okra buds but that will happen later in the summer.
You know its kinda strange that more people don't grow veggies & flowers.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> ...You know its kinda strange that more people don't grow veggies & flowers.


I look at it more this way RB: "people that do not grow veggies & flowers are kinda strange".

I actually feel sorry for them, kinda, sorta.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> I look at it more this way RB: "people that do not grow veggies & flowers are kinda strange".
> 
> I actually feel sorry for them, kinda, sorta.


O well. I've been eating veggies off this farm all my life. Its in my blood. I just can't stomach those bland veggies they sell at the store. Ain't nothing like walking out your front door & eating homegrown veggies. Salt shaker & a big ol slicer vine ripe mater. Yee Haw!!!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

In a week or two I should have more blooming. I have Cone flower, desert honeysuckle, fire bush and butterfly bush that are not yet in bloom. Yesterday I bought the last 3 milkweed plants that a nursery had and will be putting them in the ground in a few days.


----------



## jmbrittain (May 28, 2011)

My lemon tree is confused, it's blooming again while its producing lemons and we just picked some off just a few months ago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

jmbrittain said:


> My lemon tree is confused, it's blooming again while its producing lemons and we just picked some off just a few months ago
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Double crop.


----------



## jmbrittain (May 28, 2011)

Rubberback said:


> Double crop.


The way it's looking it's going to be a triple crop.. Which hey.. I'm fine with that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Rubberback said:


> Yea all three of us. LOL! I wish more people would post. Man its the best time of the year & Texas is awesome for flowers. I don't care if your growing them on your Patio.I love to watch things growing especially flowers. I love okra buds but that will happen later in the summer.
> You know its kinda strange that more people don't grow veggies & flowers.


Flowers around my crib...:brew2:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Outstanding colors!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Forgot one...this is one of my favorites!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

*Found some old pitures*

I was going through some old Florida Keys pictures that I photographed on Feb 18th, 2013. Not Texas... but still beautiful. Right at the base of our driveway.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

*Amaryllis, bottlebrush, snowball virburnum, mock oranges, more roses*

Gotta love Key West, Dick. They have some beautiful flowers.

This cool weather has really extended and enhanced the flowers around here. Here's some more that are busting out:


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

*Spring in the Northland*

Ok... I know... I'm late to the party. But spring is finally arriving in MN. Things are finally starting to bloom. My Carmine Jewel Cherry bushes are in full bloom, as well as the plum trees. The 2nd picture down is of an Apple blossom that just opened.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

More, more, more. Haven't seen apple blossom in years.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Not a whole lot more blooming now, but more to come. Here are some interesting pictures though.
1) Rhubarb.... I don't think that it will gow where it doesn't get enough winter chill hours. Will it grow in northern Texas?
It's one of the 1st things up in the spring. They will be ready to pick next week. Strawberry/Rhubarb pie is incredible. 

2) Blueberries are just starting to blossom. Thankfully most of the blossoms aren't open yet.
It's supposed to get down to 28 degrees Friday night. I'm afraid the frost will kill some of the blossoms on everything. 
I've got 36 plants and I can see that this year will be the heaviest blossom set ever, if the frost doesn't get them. The total yield could go over 100#. That's only a yield of just under 3#s /plant. They are capable of 5 to 7#s/plant.

3) Strawberries are just barely starting to bloom. Maybe they will dodge the frost bullet.
Sorry.... the picture didn't post. Will include next time.

4) Rhubarb has a root that kinda looks like a sweet potato with a lot of eyes. 
You can divide these just like a regular potato. Leaving at least 3 eyes per piece to plant. 
Here are 2 of the 3 new plants that I started with a 3 way divide this spring right after the frost left the ground..


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I pretty much don't grow flowers just veggies. However, I hate power line poles so I plant cactus to hide them.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rhubarb pie, mmmm good. We used to add gooseberries to it to give it even more tart taste. Have any Gooseberries, Dick?

Neither will grow well here.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes, I have one small Gooseberry plant. It is also getting ready to bloom, and I think their blooms can withstand temps down into the 26 to 28 degree range. I also have a tiny Currant plant that I just planted last year. It is also in the Ribe family. They are even more tart than Gooseberries! I'm going to see how these 2 plants do, before I add more.

I'll try to get a picture of the Gooseberry plant when the berries start to form. They are another plant that I will have to net. The birds cleaned me out last year. I got 1 berry! It was good though.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Rubberback, bet the power company boys are sure glad they work from bucket trucks now instead of climbing poles with hooks in your area1


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

jm423 said:


> Rubberback, bet the power company boys are sure glad they work from bucket trucks now instead of climbing poles with hooks in your area1


LOL! They will destroy the plants when they change out the pole. But at least I have 10 more years of not seeing the pole. 
I wish they would go under ground.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

*Lilies, lilies, and more lilies*

Good spring for lilies of all types.

The yellow day lilies pictured came from transplants from my Grandmother's farm in the Ozarks in Missouri...probably at least 50 years old, but remind me of her every spring.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Are those day lillies?


----------



## TXdoug (May 14, 2016)

OK, new guy new lens, lets see if this works.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> Are those day lillies?


The first photo and last photo are both daylilies...the others are true lilies.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

TXdoug said:


> OK, new guy new lens, lets see if this works.
> 
> ...


Very nice work...can you Id them TXdoug?


----------



## TXdoug (May 14, 2016)

The all red one if from a Pomegranate tree and the others are Indian Blanket.

How bout a thistle.










I had a couple more but photobucket is a wreck again tonight.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Hmmm Learned something. Never new they were called Indian Blanket. I have lots of those growing right now.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Great pictures guys...... Especially like those lilies Lark. Tiger lilies do very well up here, but I don't see the kind of varieties that you have.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Please rotate


----------



## TXdoug (May 14, 2016)

Rubberback said:


> Hmmm Learned something. Never new they were called Indian Blanket. I have lots of those growing right now.


Glad to be of service, I have been lurking here for 10 or more years. High time to pay it back.

First of my Lillies









Found the bees working in the garden this morning.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Didn't see your post count welcome aboard. Love the last pic.


----------



## TXdoug (May 14, 2016)

Rubberback said:


> Didn't see your post count welcome aboard. Love the last pic.


Thank you Sir, I spend more time pulling weeds than pulling hooks these days. so I thought I'd jump in here. Some great shots on this thread indeed. Those lilies blow mine away.

I need a little help with the ID on this one. (wildflower)


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Love this time of the year in the garden. I started the Cone flower from seed last year and this is the first time blooming. The Lilies are just starting. The last plant is something called Lions Tail. Just ran across it a few weeks ago and liked it.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Lion's tail...that's an interesting plant. Native to South Africa. Attracts bees and butterflies so may have to add some here also. How large do they get here?


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Meadowlark said:


> Lion's tail...that's an interesting plant. Native to South Africa. Attracts bees and butterflies so may have to add some here also. How large do they get here?


The man at the nursery said it should get 4 to 5 foot. Bees and butterflies are the reason I picked it. Converting more of my garden area over to plants for them and hummingbirds.


----------

